
Live broadcast time lag a betting loophole? - florinpiersic
Hello everyone,
I’m currently writing from an East European country, the story goes that some team formed by a couple of young guys from my town are making lots of money with betting on football games, having some kind of special antenna that delivers the live broadcast in time from different soccer games and they have a 30 sec lag(loop hole) to make the corect bets. Can someone help me out here , and tell me what kind of device I would need for such operations and how does this actually work? 
Thank’s!
======
phillipseamore
I've worked with various betting sites in the past. They had spotters at the
matches supplying data in just about realtime. That's way faster than any TV
broadcast or streaming. IIRC most betting sites also have a rolling window on
bets, you can only bet on an event some time in the future, not what might
happen in 5 seconds.

~~~
florinpiersic
I know about the spotters, but these guys are doing it for years know, so I
don’t know if they have spotters or some kind of an antenna that are used by
the tv transmissions that are licking up realtime images... there must be a
way...

~~~
florinpiersic
*picking up realtime images

